# Wireless Speakers



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

First let me preface this with saying this isn't for me, I know better. That being said, I have a VP at my office who is having a problem with audio and "heard I was the guy that could help". Anyway, the issue is that he has a plasma in his living room which it is open to the kitchen. The problem comes in when his wife is cooking dinner and cranks the TV to hear it in the kitchen and pretty much blasts him out of the living room. He would like to put a small speaker or two in the kitchen so she's not blaring the TV speakers. The space is not conducive to running any type of wire so the only option that I can see is wireless. Since it is really only the TV, no receiver, I thought that maybe the RocketFish universal system may work or even their wireless speakers with a seperate transmitter hidden behind the TV. Anyway, any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks in advance.
-Dale


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Also look at AudioEngine for their options of speakers and transmission systems.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto on audioengine. A set of their A5s with the wireless adapter plugged right into the usb port on the back would be perfect. Only one powercord running to the left speaker, a speaker wire running to the right speaker, a quality sound that she can turn up loud enough to blow her out of the room if she wants.

The A2s would be smaller, still great quality sound, but would require one extra wire.

Frankly, once the VP hears them, he may want his own set.

The rocket fish system is great as well, and you can add your choice of passive speakers, but as far as small speakers go, the AE A2s have been my choice for a while.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Kitchen appliances can put off some nasty RF noise (an electric knife is horrible) and might make wireless speakers pretty bad.

If they go that rout, make sure they can return them without a stock replacement fee if they don't work out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generic said:


> Kitchen appliances can put off some nasty RF noise (an electric knife is horrible) and might make wireless speakers pretty bad.
> 
> If they go that rout, make sure they can return them without a stock replacement fee if they don't work out.


If the wireless frequency is up high enough (above 4 gigahertz) you should not have issues with that.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, I knew you guys would have an answer. I think I will make a recomendation on the AudioEngine and go with the A2's. Thanks again guys, you've been a big help.


----------

